# Need a brake booster for my 16v Scirocco and I don't mind fabrication



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

My brake booster is leaking vacuum big time. I've called the dealer and they want about 460 bucks for a new one, other places seem to have rebuilt ones for about $300. I've seen that MK3 non-ABS boosters will fit in place of the original booster, but the push rod has to be modified.

So here's the question: What's the difference between a non-ABS and ABS booster? Will either work? What about size? is a 9" booster adequate for 22mm MC with 9.4" disks up front? (stock 16v setup). Please chime in.

-Alex


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have the brake master cylinder and brake vacuum booster from the 96 Jetta Trek (ABA with rear drums) that parted about three weeks ago. Were working fine (rear end totaled), and in good cosmetic condition (I'm in SoCal, so no rust).

Price would be $50, plus shipping.

Let me know if you're interested. I can send photos if you send your email. I don;t know what's going on with the private message system. My email is [email protected].


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

That's exactly the kind of deal that I'm looking for, but I wanted to get some feedback first to see if it would work. Did the car have ABS? I'm not sure whether to get a ABS MK3 booster or a non-ABS MK3 booster. The Jetta had a 22mm master cylinder and 10" rotors up front right?

Does anyone know what the difference is (if any) from a ABS brake booster and a non-ABS booster?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes, 96 MKIII Jettas with ABA engines came with 22mm master cylinders and 10.1" front disc brakes.

Only reason I'm selling cheap is because I already have a spare master cylinder and brake vacuum booster, and I don't see any need to have two spares of each.


----------



## BellCityDubber (Jun 13, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1849689

_2) If you want to avoid the whole "Add 1 1/16 " of stock to the plunger extension and tigg weld it on to fit to the new pedal cluster" step, use the booster from the 1985 or later Cabriolet. The Passat master cylinder bolts right up to the late A1 booster (1985+ Cabriolet, 1985+ Scirocco). The main difference between the Passat booster and the late Cabby/late Scirocco boster is the length of the pushrod that connects to the pedals._

I hope that helps....

I had the same problem... I wanted to use a later style booster in my rabbit, but I guess the late rocco/cabrio boosters are the ticket....


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*cheaper*

http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/raframecatalog.php?a=G-cardone


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

You might try Specialized German Recycling up near Sacramento CA..they part out lots of VW's and might have a booster for your exact car..no fiddlin around. I know they do outa state shipping and seem to treat the local folks well..they have website where you can do inquiry for your part...:thumbup:


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Thanks for all the great info. For the sake of thread closure, here's what I did.

I ended up using a MK3 booster from a 2.0 Jetta or Golf. The Scirocco pushrod is larger in diameter than the MK3 so I cut them both off, drilled a hole in the end of the Scirocco rod and JB welded them into place. I used the lathe at work to drill the hole down the length of the rod like this. I went about 1" deep. Of course several measurements were taken to figure out how long to cut each rod, how deep to drill, etc. Here are some pictures.



















Oh and I've been running this setup for almost a year now and it's held up just fine. One really annoying issue is that the brake booster squeals or whistles when you push down hard. I'm guessing there's a seal that's going bad in it. It's slightly less annoying than replacing the booster.

-Alex


----------

